# Options for riser bars with a crossbar?



## treetop (May 8, 2009)

I'm looking for some new bars with a 2.5" to 3" rise, with a crossbar. So far I've found the Atomlab Trailking bars and the DMR Riser Wingbar. The Atomlab is bit cheaper, but I'm wondering if there are any better options that I haven't come across yet?
I realize I'll most likely have to use a BMX style stem since these bars have a smaller diameter in the stem mounting area, I'm fine with that.

Something like on Smiffman's bike:


----------



## lil_shane84 (May 11, 2009)

i too am lookin for options.. ive looked into cruiser bars.. also check out the handlebars off the Eastern Nighttrain 26"


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Why do you want a crossbar?


----------



## bloodfart (Apr 30, 2009)

yea screw the crossbar stiff and heavy in the wrong place
i have the 3 inch atomlab pimp bars no complaints cept the paint chips easy
nemisis project makes the weezy jefferson bars they look sexay
ever drink baileys from a shoe?


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

I just got some Atomlab GI 3" rise bars but I am a little disappointed that they are not that much taller than my Cannondale 2" bars. I prefer the look of the crossbar when the rise is 3" or more but I really don't care I just want a cheap, solid bar with about 4" of rise. All the cruiser bars I see have 5-6" and the MTB bars have <3".


----------



## treetop (May 8, 2009)

joelalamo45 said:


> Why do you want a crossbar?


Aesthetics mainly. I grew up with BMX and it just seems right when there's more than a small rise in the bars.

I'm running Truvative Hussefelt DH-Riserbars right now, they've got 50mm (almost 2") rise. Anything I've found in 3" rise without a crossbar looks kinda "touring granny" to me.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

guesset prision bar.
80m rise

or NS district 63 or 89mm to float ya boat.


----------



## reuben209 (Apr 14, 2009)

I too was looking for a rise bar with gusset. I settled for some bontrager big earls in the 70mm rise. I wish I would have waited for something else. They are only about 1/2" taller then my stock 30mm rise bars

dang, I went and started measuring things, I have the 50mm rise instead of the 70's that I ordered. It did not really click until I was sitting here looking at their website on bar widths.


----------

